
Show HN: Forge, trying to build a better language learning app - bloowe
https://www.forge.co/
======
bloowe
Our marketing line is that Forge is a “magic textbook for language learners.”
Essentially, we’re trying to give you everything you need to learn a new
language from beginner to advanced, in one place.

I’ve studied a number of languages over the last few years, most recently
trying to learn Chinese while working in China. I wasn’t happy with the
existing landscape of apps and resources, and I found myself having to hack
together a curriculum consisting of apps, textbooks, YouTube videos, wikis,
and friends. Basically, I was wondering why this system didn’t already exist.

I was looking for something that connected in-depth lessons to good review
tools, while also providing a path from beginner to advanced. So that’s what
I’m working on building. Right now, we just have Spanish on the app as a pilot
program, trying to make sure our key features are working well for people
before expanding out to other languages.

Any feedback or thoughts you have would be super helpful. Right now, I’m
finding that people sign up and do a bunch of lessons right off the bat, but
don’t come back consistently over time. Just added notifications and brought
the streak tracking more to the forefront, but any ideas you have on keeping
folks engaged over time would be particularly helpful.

Direct links to download: iOS: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/forge-
language/id1441184476](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/forge-
language/id1441184476) Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.forge.forge](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.forge.forge)

~~~
robsalasco
Waiting for english support ;)

~~~
bloowe
Definitely coming soon! :P What's your native language?

